# Hr ?



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry for beating a dead horse ,I know this has been talked about before.
Today I wanted to do a 2 1/2 hour endurance paced workout on my trainer,yesterday I did my 2x20 intervals.
I felt fine today,my waking HR was normal.Legs felt great,got plenty of sleep.
So I warm up for 20 min, then go ahead with the ride.I notice I can't get my HR up over 130bpm.I'm doing 19mph,when I do this speed with the same gearing my HR is in the 130's.
I figure my HR will catch up in time.No dice.It's in the 120's all the time.I go on RPE,don't even look at HR minitor.
I do the ride anyway keeping it at 19mph most of the time.
So my question is,did I workout in the endurance zone ?
I'm new to training properly,I've read you can't trust you HR,it varies on so many things.
Also by keeping my speed steady is this the same as working at a steady power rate.
I can see,now that I'm really getting into training how valuable a power meter is.
Just can't afford one right now. 
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Shaggybx said:


> I do the ride anyway keeping it at 19mph most of the time.
> So my question is,did I workout in the endurance zone ?
> I'm new to training properly,I've read you can't trust you HR,it varies on so many things.
> Also by keeping my speed steady is this the same as working at a steady power rate.
> ...


A watt is a watt, and assuming your trainer is consistent with its power curve, you were in that "zone" the whole time. I hesitate to say "endurance zone" for lack of a proper definition, and no knowledge of your actual zones or the resistance curve on your trainer.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess moderate pace. 
Thanks Nitro,you're the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

a couple of things.

you have improved fitness and can move up speed to get the same workout. congrats.



or you are very well rested and all bio rhythm are up...etc. you got "legs" that day. if HR stays the same at that speed then you progressed. if not it was a good day.


variables in indoor training can happen as well. heat, stress, prior workouts/recovery(or lack of), trainer maintence or wearing out, tire pressure.


repeat test and see if it is the same. go from there.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips 2nd,appreciate the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I did another 2 hr moderate tempo ride today.I tried my best to keep the conditions the same,cad,gearing etc.
Happy to say I'm going faster with a lower HR,
I think I finally have a good training system going.
I'm really happy  
I woke up this morning with a resting HR of 43,lowest I've ever measured.


----------

